# Best amp under $1,000



## Oakvillain (Mar 7, 2008)

Looking for 10-30W. Amp or head/cab. footswitchable.

Play Zeppelin, AC/DC/,VH, Blues. Need something to cover all the ranges. Love the Fender clean and the Marshall distortion. Thoughts?

Could you include price, store. I'll have to bight the bullet once and pay for something that I'll keep until my fingers can't move anymore.

TIA


----------



## GuyB (May 2, 2008)

I suggest Traynor YCS 50, switchable between 15W or 50W. Versatile. Best buy for the $. Bought mine new last december for 800$


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

GuyB said:


> I suggest Traynor YCS 50, switchable between 15W or 50W. Versatile. Best buy for the $. Bought mine new last december for 800$


You found a new one for $800 ? Where ??

I agree it is an excellent amp but I think the price will be closer to $1100 New .


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Nooo, the combos are for sure under a grand, I can't remember exactly but L&M has never topped 1000 for em ****EDIT WHOOPS*** I am thinking about the head, but there is one on ebay.ca with a BIN of $910


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Play Zeppelin, AC/DC/,VH, Blues === Used 18 watt clone and a boost to push it for lead work.


----------



## GuyB (May 2, 2008)

nitehawk55 said:


> You found a new one for $800 ? Where ??
> 
> I agree it is an excellent amp but I think the price will be closer to $1100 New .


The exact price was 819.99 $ (plus taxes). At Archambault in Sherbrooke, QC. And I looooooooooove it ! It was to "clear" at the beginning but now it's o.k. after the speaker has been... (is the term : "broken in" ?)


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

If you act fast, this will definitely get you the Fender Clean. A very cool vintage amp. It's basically a Canadian Blackface Twin. Crazy amounts of clean headroom. Reverb and trem are great.

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...ts-Vintage-traynor-amp-X-2-W0QQAdIdZ101941389
It was just pointed out in another thread... Better run to your phone.

Possibly swap out the speakers.

Then get someone to mod the normal channel if it isn't quite getting you your marshall distortion. Even with lots of mods, you should still be able to stay well under $1000 for a vintage hand-wired amp. I already have the head version of this and I would have snapped this up too if I lived closer like you do.


----------



## gibson335 (Dec 7, 2007)

Vox AC-15 with a Celestion Blue is going for $889.00 (new) at L&M here in Mississauga. I p/u a used mid 90's (US) Fender Blues Deluxe for $550.00, or buy yourself a AC-30 loaded with the Wharfdales. Then later on swap out the Wharfdales for a pair of Celestion Blues or Weber Blue Dogs. Good Luck mate..


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

GuyB said:


> The exact price was 819.99 $ (plus taxes). At Archambault in Sherbrooke, QC. And I looooooooooove it ! It was to "clear" at the beginning but now it's o.k. after the speaker has been... (is the term : "broken in" ?)


Geez , I have to check what my local store is selling his for again but I'm sure it was around $1100 for the 1x12 YCS-50 combo . If he is charging that much I'll have to refer him to that store you purchased yours from 9kkhhd


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

nitehawk55 said:


> Geez , I have to check what my local store is selling his for again but I'm sure it was around $1100 for the 1x12 YCS-50 combo . If he is charging that much I'll have to refer him to that store you purchased yours from 9kkhhd


still 829$ in Sherbrooke..


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Play Zeppelin, AC/DC/,VH, Blues === Used 18 watt clone and a boost to push it for lead work.


I second that suggestion! I built a Trinity 18W and it sounds fantastic. All in (kit, tubes, speaker and cabinet) it cost me under $1000. I just can't get enough of that thing. All the stuff you want to play is in there.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

al3d said:


> still 829$ in Sherbrooke..


$1159 List in Stratford L&M but you can get it for just under $1000. (or you _could_ by mine) :smile:


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

davetcan said:


> $1159 List in Stratford L&M but you can get it for just under $1000. (or you _could_ by mine) :smile:


Looks like Traynor is giving the fellows in Quebec better prices than here Dave !kqoct


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

eeep! double post. Sorry


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Stratin2traynor said:


> I second that suggestion! I built a Trinity 18W and it sounds fantastic. All in (kit, tubes, speaker and cabinet) it cost me under $1000. I just can't get enough of that thing. All the stuff you want to play is in there.



I'll third that suggestion! I'm guessing that chance has come and gone for that Vintage Traynor YGL, so I'll go ahead and suggest an 18 watt.

I built one (or variation of one) for my brother-in-law for Christmas, and I came to the conclusion that if I could have only one amp, it would be an 18 watt. Of course, I would make sure to install the simple VVR circuit making it get any tone at any volume (what the gullible and idealistic would assume that a Master Volume would do). I'm pretty sure it's already a popular mod on the Trinity forum as well. Great Voxy cleans, and the best Marshall cranked roar. A truly beautiful amp.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

nitehawk55 said:


> Looks like Traynor is giving the fellows in Quebec better prices than here Dave !kqoct


Yeah, I don't get it. There's only one on ebay right now. It's in the US and they want $1150 + $115 shipping + duties of course. 

The heads are going for $1050.

maybe I need to jack my price back up. :smile:


----------



## nicmat42 (Dec 31, 2008)

highly recommend a vox ac30. they sound absolutely incredible!


----------



## antimage27 (Mar 16, 2008)

nicmat42 said:


> highly recommend a vox ac30. they sound absolutely incredible!


except that amp is like 1300 bucks


----------



## avalancheMM (Jan 21, 2009)

Gotta put in a plug for the Peavey Classic series - I have a 1x12 Classic 30, and a 4x10 Classic 50, and bang for your buck they are pretty great value. Our live engineer tells me that my Classic 30 tone rivals any he's mixed. Also, the 30 is a great recording amp, not noisy and great tone without being cranked to '11'. The Classic 50 is fan cooled, and I've recorded it by unplugging the fan, but you need to be quick, I don't think I'd want to run it like that for more than a minute or two. All in all, great amps.

Regards.


----------



## Oakvillain (Mar 7, 2008)

OK fellas, been looking for a certain sound for ages. Ended up keeping my Fender HRDeluxe and added a Zoom GFX-5. Now I get the incredible Fender clean tones and some wicked variances of distortion. Geez is this ever a good set up. God has shown the light!! I couldn't be happier.

Not looking anymore. 

I do have a Traynor YCV50Blue if anyone is interested. Just don't like Traynor sound.

Cheers


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Yeah, I don't get it. There's only one on ebay right now. It's in the US and they want $1150 + $115 shipping + duties of course.
> 
> The heads are going for $1050.
> 
> maybe I need to jack my price back up. :smile:


Sure makes yours look like a good deal . Maybe those ones in Quebec are knock offs kkjuw


----------

